# Dienst unter Vista als nicht-admin starten



## riseX (30. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Programm welches als Dienst läuft. Die Installation läuft natürlich mit Admin-Rechten. Nun sollen aber auch normale Benutzer den Dienst anhand eines Startmenüeintrags starten können.

hat jemand irgendeine Idee wie das funktionieren könnte ... denn ein net start auf der Konsole darf nur der Administrator.

Gruß
vom riseX


----------

